# AHHH They deleted the thread



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Henry VI said:


> AHHHHH!!!!!
> The "did ya know" thread is gone!! :mg: :mg:
> That was a very good thread, may it rest in peace.
> 
> ...


Yes, he was the captain of the gaurd in the Earl Flynn Robin hood movie in the final archery tourniment scene


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*howard hill*

Howard Hill also taught Earl flynn how to shoot :teeth:


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

The Did You Know thread is still there.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Errol Flynn everybody........Earl Flynn is an altogether different person..


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

actually howard hill is listed as captain of the archers and the captain was the guy on the horse, duh..that wasn't howard hill. howard hill was philip of arris the guy errol was in the finals with. speaking of the shhot-ff at the end of the movie...recently "mythbusters" tried ti duplicate the arrow splitting at the archery contest, WITHOUT SUCCESS. they built a home made hooter shooter and fired point blank at real cedar arrows. they even bunched them together to insure a hit, used broad heads for good cleavage and lined the arrows up nock to point. the telescoper followed the grain in the telescopee every time. they wound up busting the story because they could not split an arrow cleanly nock to point like in the movie. they interviewed lots of folks and nobody had ever done or heard of it being done??? does anyone know how the trick was done in the movie????


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*The "Robin Hood" in the movie Robin Hood.*

Actually they were able to come up with a true "Robin Hood." 

(In the NFAA that means splitting and arrow in the "X" ring with another arrow. Actually, it's quite common, today, as well as being a nuisance. We have 2 to 6 of them every year in our indoor league -- some with traditional bow and some FITA bow arrangements. Arrows are expensive.)

Anyway, they could not get a very good picture of an actual Robin Hood, so they found the best picuter was the reversal of an extraction of a Robin Hood. 

So what you see in the 1930's movie is the reversal of someone pulling an arrow. 

This is acutally written-up in current archery history info. 

dbracer


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Howard Hill*

Actually, Howard Hill as quite a man. Born 1911 he hunted everything form rabbits to elephants with a true longbow. 

He played sports for a california university and set one of the distance records for archery, and was a world champion archer at one time -- again with a longbow. 

He made several hunting films way back when it wasn't cool ... some of them were from Africa like the film "Tembo."

He is actually the Father of Late Modern Archery.

dbracer.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

in what part of "archery history" is the "reversal" written up???? i would definitely like to see how they did it. the cresting and fletching, everything is just like the arrows robin is shooting!!! thanks. og


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Howard Hill*

oldgeez,

I'll see if I can find it. It's been awhile since I considered that info. It might be on a tape I have of the old 1930's movie. 

Anyway, I'll see what I can find it'll take me couple-three weeks probably. I'm getting old enough (Geeesss! I've been plucking on those darn things since Caleb crossed the Jordan. Well that may be an exageration. It's more like since Hannibal sold his last elephant) that remembering where some of these things I've read came from is hard to remember. I'm currently reading The Medieval Archer, by Bradbury. 

'Course I shouldn't say things I can't immediately reference. Still I think I can come up with something. 

If I don't get it posted here, I'll send it in a personal message.

dbracer


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*The Howard Hill movie shot*

Oldgeez,

Well I found it, believe it or not.

It’s on p. 48 of Howard Hill, The Man and the Legend by Craig Ekin. ‘Course Ekin ain’t no Charles Dickens, well, in fact, he’s not even a good Lewy L’Amour. I'll quote the paragraph:

“The film crew had Howard shoot and split the arrow off-camera, the reason being that it was very difficult to get even a solid wood arrow to split all the way down unless it was hit just right... So Howard had to shoot nine arrows before he got one to split correctly. Of those nine, six were chipped or half-split, two had the feathers taken off, and one was completely split. After this arrow was completely split, they tied a small wire to the good arrow, then filmed it as it was being drawn out of the split arrow sticking in the target. As they ran the film backwards, it appeared as thought the arrow was being split, when actually it was being ‘unsplit,’ backwards.”

Howard had made special half-moon razor heads to get things to work. But anyway, that’s the history on it. Pick up a copy and turn to page 48 at the end of chapter #4. 

With aluminum arrows it's not uncommon to start the night with 5 -- 28 inch arrows and end it with 3-- 28's and one 54 inch. It's a pain in the neck, well the butt anyway, if that's where you carry your wallet. And, with high tech carbon it some times happens that you change two $15 Carbon Extremes into one worth 95 cents on the novelty market. That's why they make 5 spot targets. Still with my bear stick, I contnue to shoot a single and put up with the occasional split nock -- and watch the cmdrs shoot x after x, which I find boring. 

dbracer


----------

